# What age do you start breeding male rabbits??



## whaleyk98 (May 19, 2009)

Just curious as to what age is the earliest people breed their males....


----------



## polly (May 19, 2009)

from the age they can perform their duties  nahh i usually use my nethie bucks from 5 or 6 months they have to grow big enough to mount the does lol!!


----------



## whaleyk98 (May 19, 2009)

So do you think that 6 months is right for an EL??


----------



## polly (May 19, 2009)

hmmm well they are able to go from when their testicles descend. But I have only just started with a breed that is bigger the nethies mature pretty quickly I would think 6 months should be fine though. Its alwasy worth giving him a try and seeing if he is up to the job!


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (May 19, 2009)

6 months is fine. I raise Hollands, and they can start as early as 4 months, latest by 6 months.


----------



## whaleyk98 (May 19, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## polly (May 19, 2009)

Good luck


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 20, 2009)

I heard that for EL's and other larger breeds, should wait until the bucks are about 8 to 9 months. As well as with the does...

What age do you breed your does at, Kate? 

Emily


----------



## whaleyk98 (May 20, 2009)

I usually wait till 8 months to breed my females but the reason why I ask this question is because I have a young girl that is in 4H and wants one of my babies for a breeder. She has 2 does that will be 1 in June. Im a little weary that she is going to be breeding her does for their first litter at over 1 yr. She wants to know when my jr buck will be able to breed...he is only 8 weeks right now and I told her not for 4 more months or so. I have a feeling that she doesnt plan on waiting and I explained to her all the risks of breeding a doe that late but I dont know if she is going to listen. Im not sure what to do. I want to make an excuse as to why I dont want to sell to her but I dont think that will be right. Any suggestions??


----------



## BSAR (May 20, 2009)

Offer to let her use one of your older bucks to breed instead. And then after these does have had one litter than she can get one of your babies for her future litters.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (May 20, 2009)

Remember too, that bucks do not have to carry, deliver, and care for a litter. So as soon as they are willing to breed, they can be bred. There really aren't any drawbacks to breeding them "too early", like there could be with a doe. So I'd just give him a try. If he is successful, and she takes, that's great! If not, he probably just needs to mature a little.


----------



## whaleyk98 (May 20, 2009)

Ok, great. Thanks=)


----------

